# Buying from ebay



## Guest (Dec 10, 2008)

I already have Sat 129, can I buy a reciever from ebay like 211 and start the programming or do I have to get one from dish>


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

Yes you can buy your own receivers. Just make sure they aren't someones old leased receivers. Make sure they own it.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

and read many good advises here for eBay receivers shopping


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

I'm not so sure I would spend more then $200 since you might as well lease from E* with a 2 year commitment. It only cost at most $240 to break your contract.


----------



## DavidRobert (Apr 6, 2008)

rwithclass said:


> I already have Sat 129, can I buy a reciever from ebay like 211 and start the programming or do I have to get one from dish>


Have you considered buying one from Dishdepot.com ? They seem to have good prices and are a Dish dealer in Florida. I'd have concerns with EBay, as past commentators have said that such receivers could have "past due bills" I don't know , but something to consider.
AS I consider upgrading to HD, I wonder if anyone has gotten a new HD receiver from Dish Depot and if they are satisfied? Please keep us informed.


----------



## dahenny (Apr 16, 2007)

I've bought several receivers off of ebay and never had a problem. Do your homework on the seller & the receiver though. Bought 2 301's, 2 322's, and a VIP222 off ebay. All of them were brand new in unopened boxes.


----------



## nycrich (Dec 20, 2007)

Be very careful buying receivers on Ebay. You can get good deals if you do a little reseach . Usually the seller will provide the receiver id number of the receiver or you can ask for it. If they cannot give it to you, they are up to no good. Remember you are not asking for the CAM ID number, but just the receiver ID. Call Dish up and explain you will like to buy receiver from seller and provide receiver number to them. They will tell you if it can be activated, any account balances, leased , etc. Also some older models( 6000) cannot be activated any more. Also Dish is in the process of changing out new smart cards so depending on model you will need that from Dish/software upgrade if CAM ID is embedded in the receiver.
I got stiffed on several purchases on Ebay, then found an article on Ebay site explaining doing the above mentioned procedure, and now I have no problems buying on Ebay.


----------



## wreck (Oct 27, 2007)

If you buy your own receiver, do you then need to obtain a "smart card"?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Depend; more info posted here: http://dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=140737


----------

